# Commercial  Repair  Garages



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2011)

I have plans for a "new" auto dealership with 2 separate bldgs.

One bldg. is the Sales / Showroom bldg. and the other is the repair

shop/garage.

What occupant load would I use for the Shop Areas ( referring to

Table 1004.1.1 in the 2006 IBC )?

The Gross Area of the Shop is 4,200 sq. ft., Type II-B, fully

sprinkled. Approx. 3,670 is actual Shop Area.  Other accessory

spaces inside this same bldg. [ approx. 530 sq. ft  ] include a

Waiting Area, with a transaction counter & customer waiting

area, 1 unisex restroom for the customers and 1 unisex for

the employees.

Thanks ya'll!  

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2011)

B for office/sales, S-1 for for the repair, including the accessory uses.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks fatboy for your input!

I am,  however, seeking the "occupant load" criteria, not the Occupany

Group types.

What Occupant Load values would be applied, ..using Table 1004.1.1?

Thanks!

.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 19, 2011)

I use 200 sq. ft. per occupant

The closest thing is Fabrication and manufacturing areas


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm looking at / kinda leaning towards "Business areas" from Table 1004.1.1,

..100 sq. ft. per person.

From Section 304.1 - Business Group B occupancy includes, among others,

the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional

or service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts.

*Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:*

Airport traffic control towers

Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds

Banks

Barber and beauty shops

Car wash

Civic administration

Clinic—outpatient

Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service

Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade

Electronic data processing

Laboratories: testing and research

Motor vehicle showrooms

Post offices

Print shops

Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians, engineers, etc.)

Radio and television stations

Telephone exchanges

*Training and skill development not within a school or academic program"*

In spite of what some may think of them, but "some" mechanics are

professionals!  

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, glanced at it, saw what I wanted, sheesh.

200 is also for a parking garage, add in tools and workspace, I don't think 300 would be out of the question.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 19, 2011)

I use SI. As long as they don't exceed the haz limit.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 19, 2011)

Also see Section 406.6 Repair Garages

• Mixed uses section 508.3

• Ventilation IMC

• Floor Surface

• Heating Equipment IMC

• Gas Detection


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2011)

mark h.,

I'm not sure that I can make the segue from an "H-5" type classified structure

[ from Table 1004.1.1 ] to say 200 sq. ft. per person. I actually like the

designation of F-1 more, but "Motor vehicle repair garages" ARE listed in the

S-1 occupancy group, unless hazardous material quantities are planned to be

exceeded.

fatboy,

No problem! Always glad to have your input!  

Also, from where did you obtain the "300" from ?

Also, FWIW, an RDP DID prepare the submitted plans!  He has not

addressed this Occupant Loading conundrum, ...yet!

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a far reach, but mechanical equipment room.....?? There really isn't a decent one to hang your hat on. Like I said, if you assign 200 for parking a car, wouldn't you think a repair area needs a bit more room than that? One could hang their hat on 104.11 if some reasoning was provided.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 19, 2011)

1004.1.1

Where an intended use is not listed in Table 1004.1.1, the building official shall establish a use based on a listed use that *most nearly resembles the intended use.*

Exception: Where approved by the building official, the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2011)

fatboy & mark h.,

I agree on the statements you submitted! I will be the one to "sell the idea"

to our BO, ..won't be a problem there! I am interested to see what the RDP

gives as a Occupancy Group type and the Occu. Load used.

To be continued...

Again, "thanks" for your input!    

.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Do they have a part area, work stations for brakes drums to be cut, assembly of trans or other items? If you use 200 per person you are close and conservative.

*HE will return one day!*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't over think this one. How many work stations/stalls are there? You could double the number and be safe. How many 3'0" doors? Each one will account for over 150 occupants. Remember Table 104.1.1 is for determining egress requirerments. If you have more than 2 exits from the shop area there should be no problem.

What are your concerns for nailing down a specific occupant number?


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 19, 2011)

Having Designed a few auto dealers in my time and now inspecting several more, as Bus (mini) Transit / repai stations,

massive airport parking structures (200 per person si about 1.5 occupants per car) space and aisle is abot 300 sf / car

as far as auto dealer - Parts room = warehouse so 500 sf / worker

service area 1 car usually 10 feet wide at lifts, plus bench plus access aisle = 300 sf- per worker so storage use S-1 is right on the money

repair station is lift, bench, and 1 worker

car sale area is most close to mercantile but 30 / occupant is insane so is businees B at 100

a ten car showroom pushing 3000 sf M= 100 B = 30 so B wins in my book


----------



## FredK (Apr 19, 2011)

My take on the "repair garage".

S-1 for repair part of shop, B for office and M for parts.

Occupant load would be calculated on stalls size (I would allow 1 per 300 if the space is around that size) so 12 employees.  Note:All bets are off if it the smart car size since would have smaller spaces.

Break the other down per B for office and use Warehouse for parts room.

Showroom I'd still give them some slack as to where the cars are parked.  Count the office space as the rest.  If there's a parts use the warehouse number for that area.

Jusst for the record the local Harley Dealer is 50,000 sq ft and divided up the same way.   Only assembly room was the "Hog" room and they agreed to limit the area to less than 49 people saving many headaches.


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2011)

Careful how you or the DP slice that occ load, looks like you will be close to needing separate sex restrooms....15 people...


----------



## Brookhaven 58 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with Mtlogcabin, keep it simply.  1004 is for determining egress requirements. For the case presented; 4200 sq ft with 3670 sq ft shop.  One exit door of minimum width of 32", in a nonsprinklered bldg would provide egress for 160 person.  For the square footage provided that's 22.9375 sq ft per person. Since the hazard is the vehicle with the gasoline or other fuel, I personally would use the parking garage (200 sq ft /person gross) number if there were any questions.


----------



## JBI (Apr 20, 2011)

Industrial areas100 gross


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 20, 2011)

On seperate sex bathroom how do we feel about car sales as M Mercantile and then apply the 50 occupants for single sex???


----------



## FredK (Apr 20, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> ........Also, from where did you obtain the "300" from ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboy (Apr 20, 2011)

"Industrial areas100 gross"

Really? I don't think that is a realistic expectation........

vehicle+lift+tools+working space+mechanic=100 s.f.?

Doesn't compute.............JMHO


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 20, 2011)

As a follow up to the OP, there are 9 separate bays designed for the Shop bldg,

plus an accessory Customer Waiting Area / Transaction Counter, plus 1 unisex

restroom for the customers making arrangements for their vehicles. There is 1

unisex restroom for the Shop area employees, ..so far!   Thanks " steveray " for

the reminder of the 15+ occupant load calcs.  & the separate restrooms.

Realistically, that probably won't fly!  While it is a code requirement, the

"powers-that-be" will probably NOT require the 2nd restroom for the Shop

employees, ..regardless of the occ. load.  It is what it is folks ( i.e - too

politically sensitive, ..obstructionistic, ..not business friendly, ..too much

of a cost burden to the owner, etc.,  etc  ). Ya'll know the drill!

mtlogcabin,

My intent in the OP was to check the egress door requirements for the

Shop Bldg., hence I needed to calculate an Occ. Load and check the

door requirements.  Since the Shop Bldg. will be fully sprinkled,

the allowable egress distance is o.k., so they will only need 1 door

from the Shop Areas.  They have 9 separate roll-up doors, ..1 in to

each bay, .. 1 regular door into the Customer Waiting Area and 1

regular door out of the shop.

I'm still contemplating the "square foot per occupant loading" thingy

and will include it in my comments back to the RDP.  His eyes will

bug out when I add the comment on the ( Shop employees ) separate

sex restrooms.   

Very interesting topic and great input & discussion.

.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 21, 2011)

If I may, I have another question in regard to the "Separate Sex" restroom

requirements.

From the 2006 IBC, Section P2902 - Separate Facilities."Where plumbing fixtures

are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex. *[P]*

*Exceptions:*

1. Separate facilities shall not be required for dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Separate facilities shall not be required in structures or tenant spaces with a

total occupant load, including both employees and customers, of 15 or less.

3. Separate facilities shall not be required in mercantile occupancies in which

the maximum occupant load is 50 or less.

*QUESTION:* Would Section P2902.4.1 [ `06 IBC ] be applicable here, if the

Occ. Load for the Shop Bldg., required a separate restroom for the women,

but an ADA compliant women's restroom were in the Sales Bldg., ...less

than 500 ft. away? Would a separate sex restroom now be required in the

Shop Bldg.?

2006 IBC, *Section P2902.4.1 - Location of toilet facilities in occupancies*

*other than covered malls."*In occupancies other than covered malls, the

required public and employee toilet facilities shall be located not more than

one story above or below the space required to be provided with toilet

facilities and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance

of 500 feet (152 m). *[P]*

*Exception: *The location and maximum travel distances to required employee

facilities in factory and industrial occupancies are permitted to exceed that

required by this section, provided that the location and maximum travel

distance are approved."

Thanks ya'll!  

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, it would apply.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with the Fatboy!


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your input!   I am in agreement with you both!  No additional restroom

required in the Shop Area!

.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 22, 2011)

You might want to be real careful here.  I'm pretty sure I can see a sex discrimination suit in your future.  Why is it the women that need to travel 500' and not the men?  Equal rights, etc.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 22, 2011)

Not true, it's still a unisex, just don't have to provide "separate" facilities.

If the ladies aren't of the mood to use a restroom visited by the male species, they can hike the up to 500 feet.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe the restroom requirements apply to the building, not to each separate portion of the building.  Isn't the service/shop area and the waiting area all portions of the same building?  If the shop area portion calculated out to 7 and the waiting area calculated out to 12, the total would still exceed 15 and the requirement for separate toilet rooms would kick in.  I'm just throwing out numbers here, but the point is if the total number of occupants in the building necessitates two toilet rooms, then a toilet room for each sex is required.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 25, 2011)

I sent a request to the RDP for a "Code Analysis" of this project, ..no response

received yet! I am looking to see how he calculates the occ. loads for the

various [ different ] occ. types involved in each structure.

I will earnestly try to keep ya'll updated!    

.


----------



## Mech (Apr 25, 2011)

Chapter 3 lists automotive showrooms in the business group. Table 1004.1.1 lists business areas as 100 sf gross per occupant. So that's the number I use for showrooms.

How is everyone calculating egress for the following areas?

Customer lounge - I've been figuring it as assembly w/o fixed seating.

Customer side of the parts counter - Business Area (100 sf gross)? Assembly (standing space at 5 sf net?) Lump it with whatever the adjacent area is?

Service Reception garage (where customers can drop off their cars for service) - I've used Industrial Area (100 sf gross) in the past, but think maybe I should start using Parking Garage (200 sf gross.)

He is risen indeed!


----------



## JBI (Apr 25, 2011)

The customer waiting area is likely under 50 for Occ Load, so it is either a B or part of the main Occupancy. Beyond that, 'occupant load' is only 'needed' to calcualte exiting (and toilets...). The numbers associated with both of those requirements are such that a minimum sized door and unisex facility will likely suffice based on the building sizes in the OP. For the record, when calculating 'required facilities', the correct method is to calcualte each area by actual use, not by Occupancy Classification. (in other words, the customer lounge is 'used' for an assembly purpose, hence the fixtures are calcualted based on that, not the B occupancy classification for under 50 OL)


----------



## jsmith14 (Mar 5, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> I have plans for a "new" auto dealership with 2 separate bldgs.One bldg. is the Sales / Showroom bldg. and the other is the repair
> 
> shop/garage.
> 
> ...


you could probably need some advice of the professional one's. ask some of the guys of the other Arizona auto repair shops, they seem to know the answer on your questions.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Section 304, B-Occupancy has Motor Vehicle Showrooms listed. Not an M-Occupancy.

Section 311, S-Occupancy for the repair area.

No clear allowance per occupant is listed

I have an architect using (500 gross per occupant) as his multiplier for the repair area, helps his toilet count! (warehouse, is the closest space function he/we can find?)

pc1


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 6, 2012)

Why would you think warehouse is closer association than "Parking Garage"?  Parking is specific to the inclusion of vehicles.  As for the 200 square foot per vehicle, few vehicles are that large.  Most would not take up more than 6' X 18' or 108 square feet, some much less.  That leaves an additional 92square feet per vehicle for tools, space to work, drive paths etc.  Also it is not all that uncommon for more than one mechanic, service person, sales person or supervisor to be around vehicles at the same time.

200 square feet might be a bit conservative but at least you have a clear association with parking of vehicles.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Big Mac, I agree with you that parking garage best discribes this use at a 200 OL multiplier, some times it helps to open the commentary book, the commentary list four types of garages.

The architect in this case is trying to reduce his occupant load to reduce his toilet count. I did'nt state that I agreed with the architects calcs.  

pc1


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 21, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> I sent a request to the RDP for a "Code Analysis" of this project, ..no responsereceived yet! I am looking to see how he calculates the occ. loads for the
> 
> various [ different ] occ. types involved in each structure.
> 
> ...


GT anything new on this yet?


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 21, 2012)

gbhammer,

I will have to go back and pull our set of plans, and get back to you and

the other Forum members.   The building permit has not been issued

on this project yet.   The owner has been "dragging his feet"  for some

reason.

I haven't forgotten about "keeping the Forum" updated.


----------

